# kinder koop



## cecillian

Hi guys,
In this sentence does I know that Kinder Koop is a proper name. But I decided to find the meaning and what in refers to and I noticed that the word is Dutch, meaning to purchase to buy. So I though it's better to post it in a Dutch forum so you can help me better. Was it a kind of camp that people sent their children to be treated and maybe some people who wanted to adopt a child could get one of them. 
Thank in advance. 
"We sent your father to a German summer camp in New Hampshire called Kinder Koop. When he came back he was stone quite"
from the book _who will Run the frog Hospital by Lorrie Moore_
Ps: I know that it was a German camp but the word Koop is a Dutch one so the Dutch would be the best helt


----------



## YellowOnline

It's a German summer camp and the word 'Kinder' is German (it would be 'kinderen' in Dutch), so 'Koop' is probably German too 

No need to go to the German forums however: 'Koop' stands for 'Kooperation', lit. 'cooperation'. No trade in children involved as far as I see, just a type of business entity.


----------



## cecillian

Thank you so much YellowOnline


----------



## cecillian

one more question YellowOnline. With Kooperation does the speaker mean that the kooperation is between the children? I mean they try in the camp to make children to work  with each other and learn to be social?  Is "Kinder Koop" considered as a proper name here? Or should it be described in English?


----------



## YellowOnline

Well, I haven't read the book, so it's hard to give a proper explanation  without context. I would, from the name, assume that it is just a  community-driven non-profit summer camp as opposed to a private-owned  profit or a state-owned one.  This is hypothetical, however. Also, I  really wonder if it is so important for the story


----------



## cecillian

Well I asked this because I wanted to know while talking about this chapter should we explain about the kind of camp or simply the "Kinder Koop" is a proper name here.
To give to some background the child who is sent to the camp was so naughty and chatterbox and because his parents wanted to go to a trip they decided to send hip to the camp. They were also so malcontent about his being chatterbox. Back home the child had become a silent, as her mother mentions.


----------



## YellowOnline

Well, from the name there's nothing special to deduce at least. As far as I am concerned, it's simple a name and nothing more.


----------



## cecillian

Thank you.


----------

